# HomePod + ancienne Apple TV HD



## ya2nick (16 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

Je m’amuse depuis hier avec mon nouveau HomePod, et je dois dire que je suis bluffé par la qualité du son (je m’y attendais un peu, mais pas à ce point là). 

Par contre, je viens de me rendre compte qu’il me faut une Apple TV 4K pour vraiment en profiter pleinement... et donc il va falloir que je passe à une TV 4k pour aussi profiter pleinement de l’Apple TV 4K... (foutu monde consumériste )

Mais là n’est pas ma question.

Mon HomePod est configuré comme sortie son de l’Apple TV. 

Et lorsque j’utilise le HomePod, Apple TV en veille, elle réveille l’Apple TV, qui réveille la TV...

Pour que cela n’arrive plus: 
Dois-je déconnecter l’Apple TV du HomePod à chaque fois ?
Est-ce un mauvais réglage de ma part ?
Est-ce que cela se produit aussi avec l’Apple TV 4K ?


----------



## Jonathan16 (24 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Alors non il ne s'agit pas d'un mauvais réglage de ta part, c'est malheureusement dû à la nouvelle mise à jour...

À la sortie des HomePod (moment où je les ai acheté) ça le faisait (c'était chiant à mourir) puis il y a eu une mise à jour cela ne le faisait plus mais depuis TV OS14 et la mise à jour du HomePod c'est à nouveau comme avant (l'horreur total quoi !).

Il n'y a (du moins je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment) pas d'autres solutions que de déconnecter chaque fois les HomePod (d'un pratique quand tu as tout configuré pour que Siri éteigne les lumières, l'Apple TV et le téléviseur pour que tu n'aies besoin de toucher à rien), j'espère que ce ne soit que temporaire qu'on revienne à la situation d'avant.

Maintenant je ne sais pas si avec l'Apple TV 4k cela change quelque chose, j'hésite à changer notre Apple TV HD pour ce modèle mais n'ayant ni téléviseur en 4k ni fibre, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit bien utile (dans l'immédiat).

Vu que tu t'amuses avec ton HomePod, tu peux le configurer (via Raccourcis) pour lui dire "Dis Siri, ouvre Netflix sur la télé" et là hop, l'Apple TV s'allume et s'ouvre sur Netflix, le téléviseur s'allume et la télécommande s'affiche sur ton iPhone, c'est assez magique...


----------



## ya2nick (25 Novembre 2020)

Jonathan16 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors non il ne s'agit pas d'un mauvais réglage de ta part, c'est malheureusement dû à la nouvelle mise à jour...
> 
> ...


Merci pour ces infos.

Je n'ai pas (encore) de télé 4k, mais pour les rares films et séries que je regarde, je compte m'offrir un deuxième HomePod pour avoir au moins la stéréo, et certainement une Apple TV 4K pour les nouvelles options.

Pour que le HomePod n'allume pas l'Apple TV, la solution que j'ai trouvé:

Dis SIRI "insérer ici la commande voulue" sur le HomePod. Et après pas de soucis.


----------



## iBaby (25 Novembre 2020)

Jonathan16 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors non il ne s'agit pas d'un mauvais réglage de ta part, c'est malheureusement dû à la nouvelle mise à jour...
> 
> ...



J’ai une expérience toute différente depuis quelques jours, depuis que j’ai configuré la sortie de mon Apple TV (4K) sur HomePod. Aucun problème pour écouter ensuite de la musique sur HomePod sans réveiller l’Apple TV. J’ai opté pour ce choix suite à la lecture de cet article, si ça peut vous aider https://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2020/1...-de-tvos-142-entre-apple-tv-et-homepod-119123


----------



## Jonathan16 (25 Novembre 2020)

ya2nick a dit:


> Merci pour ces infos.
> 
> Je n'ai pas (encore) de télé 4k, mais pour les rares films et séries que je regarde, je compte m'offrir un deuxième HomePod pour avoir au moins la stéréo, et certainement une Apple TV 4K pour les nouvelles options.
> 
> ...



Quand c’est une commande automatique, comme la musique qui s’enclenche lors de notre arrivée ou à notre réveil, nous n’utilisons pas « Dis Siri » donc ça ne fonctionnera malheureusement pas...


----------



## Jonathan16 (25 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> J’ai une expérience toute différente depuis quelques jours, depuis que j’ai configuré la sortie de mon Apple TV (4K) sur HomePod. Aucun problème pour écouter ensuite de la musique sur HomePod sans réveiller l’Apple TV. J’ai opté pour ce choix suite à la lecture de cet article, si ça peut vous aider https://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2020/1...-de-tvos-142-entre-apple-tv-et-homepod-119123



Yep merci pour l’info mais cela ne fonctionne qu’avec une Apple TV 4K or j’ai une Apple TV HD... donc impossible pour moi... à se demander si Apple ne veut pas que je migre sur du 4K


----------



## ya2nick (26 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> J’ai une expérience toute différente depuis quelques jours, depuis que j’ai configuré la sortie de mon Apple TV (4K) sur HomePod. Aucun problème pour écouter ensuite de la musique sur HomePod sans réveiller l’Apple TV. J’ai opté pour ce choix suite à la lecture de cet article, si ça peut vous aider https://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2020/1...-de-tvos-142-entre-apple-tv-et-homepod-119123


Ok, merci. 

Donc confirmation, il faut que je passe à l'Apple TV 4K...


----------

